# B5.5 30v V6 Passat - RIP Engine



## POSsat Nut (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey All,
I'm new here and I wanted to confirm an engine swap theory of mine. I have a B5.5 Passat with a 30v V6 and a manual transmission but the engine gave up recently at 240xxx. I found a good used engine that has under 80xxx miles but it is currently mated to an automatic transmission. The guy who owns the used engine told me it won't work with a manual trans but I think he is wrong. I looked up my engine and both transmissions in my Bentley and it looks like the bolt pattern will line up. If I'm right, I will need to reuse my wiring harness and put my flywheel / clutch setup (that only has 20xxx miles on them) on the engine and it should mate up. I realize I will need to get new flywheel bolts, as they are torque-to-yield. If someone out there has experience in this I will greatly appreciate any input you can add. Thanks!


----------



## CommieHunter (May 17, 2007)

I know it's late, but I believe your suspicion is correct. The engines are actually the same. The electronics and attachments are different. If you have all your electronics and cables, the block/case should be identical.

Warning: I have never done that swap.


----------

